# Woman stable after brown snake bite



## News Bot (Jan 6, 2012)

A WOMAN has been flown to a central Queensland hospital after being bitten by a deadly brown snake.











*Published On:* 06-Jan-12 04:25 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 6, 2012)

A genuine question: do you find Eastern Brown Snakes active after dark in southern states, including SE Qld?

Please no guessing or "I heard". If you don't know, don't comment.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jan 6, 2012)

Never yet!


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 6, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> A genuine question: do you find Eastern Brown Snakes active after dark in southern states, including SE Qld?


I've done a lot of herping after dark and have not encountered them then.
BUt according to the article, she was first taken to Thangool Hospital which is about 130km inland from Gladstone. It is possible that the snake was a Mulga which are active after dark.
Of course the reporter would have researched it prop... (AGHHH - who am I kidding?)


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 7, 2012)

When working in Blackwater QLD a few years ago we caught a 5-6 foot eastern brown about an hour after dark......it was a very hot day and warm evening. I have also caught a number around Melbourne's north in the early hours of the morning during heat waves!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brodie (Jan 7, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> A genuine question: do you find Eastern Brown Snakes active after dark in southern states, including SE Qld?
> 
> Please no guessing or "I heard". If you don't know, don't comment.



Michael,

I have not spent much time in the southern states, but have family in SE QLD so have spent a little bit of time herping there.

I saw a 3.5/4ft (approx) EB just south of Hervey Bay. Ambient temperarture was about 28 degrees. Had only been dark for about 45mins though. The day had been fairly hot too (about 37). I was really not expecting it.

But then again, to find a hatchiling V. panoptes on the side of the arnhem highway (NT) at midnight was pretty suprising too!

Not sure if you would consider Hervey Bay far enough to the South?


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Jan 7, 2012)

Perhaps it's a description of the snake rather than the species, maybe she was bitten, reacted by falling over hitting her head. 
I've come across a few Eastern Browns just after the sun has completely set, but never well into the night.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 7, 2012)

Mister_Snakes said:


> Perhaps it's a description of the snake rather than the species, maybe she was bitten, reacted by falling over hitting her head.
> I've come across a few Eastern Browns just after the sun has completely set, but never well into the night.



I wonder about that. Western browns _P. nuchalis_ and probably other species in that genus are active at night. We encountered many of then around Fog Dam at night.
The venom detection kit doesn't differentiate between the Pseudonaja species and because _textilis_ is the most venomous, they probably assume it was that.
Coastal taipans are also classed as diurnal but they are occasionally active after dark on very hot nights.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Echiopsis (Jan 7, 2012)

Ive picked up the odd Dugite in the Perth hills after dark. Its not common place but they do get around after dark when its hot.


----------

